# US expats on alert following death of Osama Bin Laden



## ThomasT

I wonder rhow many expat Yanks have fallen for this garbage. CIA reported OBL dying of kidney failure in a Dubai hospital. google will show you photos of at least half a dozen diff. OBLs produced by the CIA. 911? Go to 911truth.org,and ae911truth.org. Many anomalies have come up with the OBL now killed story, especiall the photos of the villa. Google and learn. 

Intelligent people have open minds.


----------



## warrigal

The trouble is the Death of OBL isn't going to effect the USA Boarders, the security is there is So tight no terrorist will ever get in again , and if they are found , they will get a one way trip to Gantonomo Bay. 

The actions of the USA forces are going to be to the detiment of other countrys, including European countrys, the next terroist attack won't be in the USA it will be in Europe or even Asia, not to mention countrys close to the middle east, eg Turkey, Greece etc. 

The Islamic world will want to get back at the infeldels (watever country there in) We are not fighting Islam we are fight Evil. (That could be the same for the Islamic world) They will get back at Evil.


----------

